# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > ترمیم معدل و دیپلم مجدد >  تبصره 5 بخش د صفحه 14 استفاده از دیپلم مجدد - نظر شخصی و تفسیر

## ali.rainy

با سلام این نظر شخصی من است لطفا شما هم نظر بدهید 
داوطلباني كه برابر ضوابط آموزش و پرورش بيش از يك ديپلم اخذ نموده اند براي ثبت نام در آزمون سراسري، منحصراً ديپلم مرتبط با گروه آزمايشي داوطلب مورد استناد خواهد بود.

فرض کنید دانش آموزی ابتدا دیپلم تجربی گرفته و سپس دوره پیش دانشگاهی را نیز در رشته تجربی به اتمام رسانده است و سپس به قصد ترمیم معدل با توجه به تاثیر معدل دیپلم ریاضی را نیز اخذ نموده است.
حال سه حالت برای این داوطلب متصور است

1 - شرکت در گروه آزمایشی تجربی : معدل دیپلم تجربی ملاک عمل تاثیر سوابق تحصیلی خواهد بود
2 - شرکت در گروه آزمایشی ریاضی : معدل دیپلم ریاضی ملاک عمل تاثیر سوابق تحصیلی خواهد بود
3 - شرکت در گروه آزمایشی انسانی : با توجه به عدم وجود دیپلم مرتبط دانش آموز با هر دیپلمی که ثبت نام کرده باشد معدل همان دیپلم ملاک عمل خواهد بود.

شایان ذکر است که به صراحت در دفترچه ذکر شده است که دانش آموز با هر دیپلم و هر مدرک پیش دانشگاهی اخذ شده اجاره شرکت در هر گروه آزمایشی دلخواه را دارد و تبصره فوق تنها معدلی را که ملاک عمل سوابق تحصیلی خواهد بود مشخص می نماید.

----------


## Dj.ALI

> با سلام این نظر شخصی من است لطفا شما هم نظر بدهید 
> داوطلباني كه برابر ضوابط آموزش و پرورش بيش از يك ديپلم اخذ نموده اند براي ثبت نام در آزمون سراسري، منحصراً ديپلم مرتبط با گروه آزمايشي داوطلب مورد استناد خواهد بود.
> 
> فرض کنید دانش آموزی ابتدا دیپلم تجربی گرفته و سپس دوره پیش دانشگاهی را نیز در رشته تجربی به اتمام رسانده است و سپس به قصد ترمیم معدل با توجه به تاثیر معدل دیپلم ریاضی را نیز اخذ نموده است.
> حال سه حالت برای این داوطلب متصور است
> 
> 1 - شرکت در گروه آزمایشی تجربی : معدل دیپلم تجربی ملاک عمل تاثیر سوابق تحصیلی خواهد بود
> 2 - شرکت در گروه آزمایشی ریاضی : معدل دیپلم ریاضی ملاک عمل تاثیر سوابق تحصیلی خواهد بود
> 3 - شرکت در گروه آزمایشی انسانی : با توجه به عدم وجود دیپلم مرتبط دانش آموز با هر دیپلمی که ثبت نام کرده باشد معدل همان دیپلم ملاک عمل خواهد بود.
> ...


نه این جوری نیست...اصلا بحث سر این چیزا نیست...الان کسی که دو تا دیپلم داره و بخواد از دیپ دومش برای شرکت تو یه گروه ازمایشی استفاده کنه الان به مشکل خورده...بحث سر سوابق تحصیلی نیست....میگم که خیلی مبهمه اصلا مشخص نیس چی در چیه!

----------


## sepanta1990

> با سلام این نظر شخصی من است لطفا شما هم نظر بدهید داوطلباني كه برابر ضوابط آموزش و پرورش بيش از يك ديپلم اخذ نموده اند براي ثبت نام در آزمون سراسري، منحصراً ديپلم مرتبط با گروه آزمايشي داوطلب مورد استناد خواهد بود.فرض کنید دانش آموزی ابتدا دیپلم تجربی گرفته و سپس دوره پیش دانشگاهی را نیز در رشته تجربی به اتمام رسانده است و سپس به قصد ترمیم معدل با توجه به تاثیر معدل دیپلم ریاضی را نیز اخذ نموده است.حال سه حالت برای این داوطلب متصور است1 - شرکت در گروه آزمایشی تجربی : معدل دیپلم تجربی ملاک عمل تاثیر سوابق تحصیلی خواهد بود2 - شرکت در گروه آزمایشی ریاضی : معدل دیپلم ریاضی ملاک عمل تاثیر سوابق تحصیلی خواهد بود3 - شرکت در گروه آزمایشی انسانی : با توجه به عدم وجود دیپلم مرتبط دانش آموز با هر دیپلمی که ثبت نام کرده باشد معدل همان دیپلم ملاک عمل خواهد بود.شایان ذکر است که به صراحت در دفترچه ذکر شده است که دانش آموز با هر دیپلم و هر مدرک پیش دانشگاهی اخذ شده اجاره شرکت در هر گروه آزمایشی دلخواه را دارد و تبصره فوق تنها معدلی را که ملاک عمل سوابق تحصیلی خواهد بود مشخص می نماید.


سلام

مورد ۱و ۲  درسته

 مورد ۳ به نظرم اینطوریه که چون دیپلم‌مرتبط نداره، دیپلم اولش(تجربی) ملاکه

----------

